

Dunnhumby's Consumer Purchases Dataset for Academic Research - izyda
http://www.us.dunnhumby.com/sourcefiles.aspx

======
srean
Some related trivia: Sociomantic Labs, a D based startup that does realtime
display-ad auction while the browser loads a page, got acquired by Dunhumby
recently.

What is interesting about Sociomantic is that it has been a D shop straight
from the start, meaning from the time it was a self funded startup. Another
interesting bit, as far as I know, it has since been funded entirely by its
own revenue, never had to depend on venture capital. Pretty interesting.

BTW I am not affiliated with any of them, although an opportunity to hack on a
D based machine learning platform would be hard to resist. Too bad that they
are Berlin only.

I got curious and searched if they were ever mentioned on HN. Among others
this is what I found
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8240599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8240599)
no discussion there though. It seems it has never had any traction on HN
inspite of a few sporadic submissions.

